# Flashing tort



## fairuz (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys. I almost had a heart attack. My young boy suddenly flashed himself again for the second time during soaking. This time it took longer - nearly 5 mins. I freaked out! What's more after reading about prolapse and etc. Was about to cry too just now since it is nightime here and there's no way that I can take him to the vet right away. 

He then crawled out of the water dish, still flashing himself in and out. So, I picked him up and put him back in d water. Later, he stopped to flash and pooped in his soak and everything went to normal.

Is this going to happen everytime he poop/soak? Will he be flashing before pooping? How long will it takes for a tort to flash normally? 

Thank you in advance guys.


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2015)

LOL. When my leopard first flashed me, he did it every time I soaked him for about 2-3 weeks, which at that time was daily soaks. So, it might be awhile. They are very proud at first LOL


----------



## fairuz (Oct 14, 2015)

wellington said:


> LOL. When my leopard first flashed me, he did it every time I soaked him for about 2-3 weeks, which at that time was daily soaks. So, it might be awhile. They are very proud at first LOL



Really? Need to get used to that fast!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

They stop after a while. Seems like its a new feeling for them and they have to 'play' with it for a couple weeks.


----------



## fairuz (Oct 14, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They stop after a while. Seems like its a new feeling for them and they have to 'play' with it for a couple weeks.



Pheww! That's a relieve! Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 14, 2015)

I really hope mine is a girl.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow this thread might actually have to look up to similar on FaceBook to not be so Facebookish. It's an erection, they happen for all kinds of reasons. Not just based on reproductive stimulation. As the tortoises' penis is internal everting in clean water 'douches' it. See how I brought that back to you ladies. Some males do have it on the inside (not hanging out there in the breeze), and it needs to be kept clean. Sometimes they self gratify too. But then some female tortoises lay eggs that are not fertile, I guess they are playing with theirs at that time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 20, 2015)

Just give him the birds and bees lecture and he'll be fine.
As long as it goes back in, nothing to worry about.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

they do this? all of them? I'm worried now.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> they do this? all of them? I'm worried now.



No, not all boys do this.

Some do it when they are first reaching maturity and those male hormones start raging, and then they settle down after a few months. Other males don't seem to ever do it.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> No, not all boys do this.
> 
> Some do it when they are first reaching maturity and those male hormones start raging, and then they settle down after a few months. Other males don't seem to ever do it.



How about Russians? Is it done more by different species? Or just Males in general because well, yea.

I don't want to be soaking him and BAM this thing comes out at me...! Ive had him for over a month and I have never seen his parts, I am not interested..


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> How about Russians? Is it done more by different species? Or just Males in general because well, yea.
> 
> I don't want to be soaking him and BAM this thing comes out at me...! Ive had him for over a month and I have never seen his parts, I am not interested..



Boys of all species can do this. It varies more with individuals. And yes, russian boys definitely do it too. Sorry.

Its really no big deal. Nothing to worry about or be concerned over.


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 20, 2015)

My 9 lb Sulcata flashed and walked around dragging his off & on for a couple hours. 
Tried to de-flower my tennis shoe. When I rinsed his off it retreated. 

Nature is natural. Sex is a big part of it. And hormones are driving instinctual urges for preservation of the species. 

A beautiful thing


----------



## MPRC (Oct 20, 2015)

Vern is quite proud of his member and really likes to show it to guests. As long as he's not out on the carpet or in someone's lap I just roll my eyes.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> Boys of all species can do this. It varies more with individuals. And yes, russian boys definitely do it too. Sorry.
> 
> Its really no big deal. Nothing to worry about or be concerned over.


Oh I know, but it's still gross! I have enough penis shows with my dog! He's a nasty and always has it out! 

I made the mistake of googling this, holy crap they have big members for their size!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> My 9 lb Sulcata flashed and walked around dragging his off & on for a couple hours.
> Tried to de-flower my tennis shoe. When I rinsed his off it retreated.
> 
> Nature is natural. Sex is a big part of it. And hormones are driving instinctual urges for preservation of the species.
> ...



If the little ones look like arms, I'm scared to know what a 9lb Sulcatas looks like.. Eek!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 20, 2015)

or imagine of five or six # aldab


----------



## Ciri (Oct 23, 2015)

My males tend to like to do this in the summer when they're in their water dish. It's perfectly normal. You get used to it after a while. Sometimes they try to hump my shoe, as well.


----------



## rbcurdt (Oct 23, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Oh I know, but it's still gross! I have enough penis shows with my dog! He's a nasty and always has it out!
> 
> I made the mistake of googling this, holy crap they have big members for their size!


Oh god, why even after reading this, did I google it?!?


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 23, 2015)

rbcurdt said:


> Oh god, why even after reading this, did I google it?!?


Lmaoooo!


----------



## aimeerusko (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh my god Odysseus raped a teddy bear.i thought he was just trying to climb it but when I picked him up i thought I saw some guts hanging out but then it was just gone and I thought I must have imagined it. I didn't know they did that. Poor teddy bear.


----------

